# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update57 [Samsung MSL over ADB,lots improvements .][11-09-2017]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 57 release date 11-09-2017*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0050 released.* *What's New:* *Added Samsung MSL send support via adb* *without root or reflash any combination..* *(use same option MSL Unlock USB)* *Note 1: Model like s8 or new don't have UART cable yet in market you can use this option to send MSL code and direct unlock. Note 2: We do not provide MSL service. MSL16 must be get from other sources,3rd party etc.*     *Improvements:* *Samsung efs reset for qcom without root.(careful no backup is made because of no root.)**Samsung sprint unlock for non rooted 6.x**MODGC method should work now on almost qcom old to latest.**Samsung repair imei,cert write etc MSL auth issue.**Samsung MTK code reader.**Samsung bypass knox.**ADB handling with some custom root.*   *Strongly* *recommend to use latest version.* *NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION..
AGAIN REMEMBER ONLY GCPRO YOU WILL ALWAYS ON TOP. 
Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.
Grab it while its HOT..*  *Don't forget to check GCPro update 52.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Don't forget to check GCPro update 53.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Don't forget to check GCPro update 54.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Don't forget to check GCPro update 55/56.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software's.*  *Downloading Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

